# Storing Plow in storage unit



## cgbaseball23 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a 8.2' Boss V-Blade that I am wanting to store in a Storage Unit that is 5x10. Seeing as the opening is only 5 foot wide, Ill need to remove the plow from the truck, and slide it sideways into the storage unit. Anyone have a good method for doing this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Dollies......


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cgbaseball23;2130900 said:


> I have a 8.2' Boss V-Blade that I am wanting to store in a Storage Unit that is 5x10. Seeing as the opening is only 5 foot wide, Ill need to remove the plow from the truck, and slide it sideways into the storage unit. Anyone have a good method for doing this? Thanks in advance!


Boss makes a whee kit, but it isn't cheap, as diesels mentioned, dollies work well and that's what I use for my v box as well


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Go to Home deeps, get s moving Dollie. Or just get some casters and make something.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Is this a real question?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't you get some scrap plastic 4'' pipe? Two pieces a little longer than your mold. Roll it right in two guys. Dollies as stated above is the way to go. The pipe will work tho.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sawboy;2130989 said:


> Is this a real question?


No...it's a wheel question....!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

rent a bigger unit  problem solved


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

He's new, be nice. But. After he gets that plow in there, that units about done. Like the girls say, size matters.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Harbor Freight has dollies for about 12.00-13.00 a piece that work great.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Harleyjeff;2131281 said:


> Harbor Freight has dollies for about 12.00-13.00 a piece that work great.


That's what I've always done.
Now that I'm in my new digs, I'm looking at getting some pallet racking and putting that vertical space to use and storing the plows up off the floor.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Dollies are the way to go!


----------



## artisanoutdoors (Nov 8, 2015)

pallet jack


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Harleyjeff;2131281 said:


> Harbor Freight has dollies for about 12.00-13.00 a piece that work great.


Been doing this for 6 yearsThumbs Up


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

I maximized my storage shed. I put my c-plow on what was a dolly. as I cut 2 dollys in half. I used the swivel wheels and made a new bigger dolly for my snow blower and the other half I welded a pin on each side that slides into the snow plows wear skids. I sill have to finish the mount side yet. but it works.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Some body is very good in reverse with that quad


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

yes I am......


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*got my pallet racking*

Got my pallet racking the other day, going to set it up tomorrow


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

Plow in a storage unit. :waving:


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Got my pallet racking almost done, ran out of 2x12's for the shelves and it was quitting time. I have more pic's but our internet is crap tonight.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

jonniesmooth;2137479 said:


> Got my pallet racking almost done, ran out of 2x12's for the shelves and it was quitting time. I have more pic's but our internet is crap tonight.


how high is your shop ?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

xgiovannix12;2137481 said:


> how high is your shop ?


16 ft. on the right side, we had to tilt the 14 ft. uprights to get them under the girder. My original plan was to put an electric hoist at the top of the 14 ft. set up, but then we added the lower shelf. So I will mount it under that.

It won't be as useful, wanted it up that high to use it to load smaller items on the shelves. I've got another idea for that. My landload has a gerdy lift that he will put plows etc up and down for me.

But can still use the hoist to work under equipment. We'll see how much I get done today.

Here's a video of it going up.


----------



## EurekaJC (Jun 17, 2015)

don't forget to protect your equipment during the off-season by applying Fluid Film to metal components to keep them lubricated and protected from rust and corrosion. you'll thank yourself in the fall!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

jonniesmooth;2137544 said:


> 16 ft. on the right side, we had to tilt the 14 ft. uprights to get them under the girder. My original plan was to put an electric hoist at the top of the 14 ft. set up, but then we added the lower shelf. So I will mount it under that.
> 
> It won't be as useful, wanted it up that high to use it to load smaller items on the shelves. I've got another idea for that. My landload has a gerdy lift that he will put plows etc up and down for me.
> 
> ...


Jonnie, Post some Pics. when finished ! good luck


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Avalanche 2500;2138328 said:


> Jonnie, Post some Pics. when finished ! good luck


Here's the video of the hoist being installed:






I am uploading the video of wiring the hoist right now. Hopefully can get that up tonight too.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

jonniesmooth;2138573 said:


> Here's the video of the hoist being installed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and wiring the hoist:






hopefully I'll have some time to put some stuff away in a couple weeks. Made a trip to Harbor Freight and got a bunch of dollies today.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

U know u can text your self


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

ponyboy;2138710 said:


> U know u can text your self


I hadn't thought of that. That text is a 3rd party provider, like e mail and voice mail.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Got some snowblowers put away yesterday.


----------

